# Doo Doo brown interior



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

*Someone shit on my interior*

ive got a 90 240. unfortunately, i have the nasty brown interior going on. i wanna replace all the brown internal things with the black interior things, dash, door panels, etc etc. anyone know of anywhere besides junkyards where i might be able to locate parts like this? thanks.


----------



## sethulrich (Feb 18, 2003)

There's a lot of 240SX interior parts for sale on ebay, but they are mostly used parts. If you want new parts, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

u should check out some of your local wrecking yards i live in ca and i went into la county and went to a bunch of wreking yards and they have tons of parts like what ur looking for , i need some interior parts too and they usually have some good condition stuff and if u dont want it used then ur best bet is the dealer but they will charge u up the ass


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Finding good conditioned interior panels can be a pain. The best is to network yourself and find a forum member that has crashed their car. Then you can get the panels there. One of our members had an accident and she sold most of her car to other members.

www.car-parts.com is also pretty good.


----------

